# Dead Shrimp



## scramble (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm seeing a lot of posts talking about using peeled dead shrimp (not frozen). Are you all talking about the fresh shrimp I would buy at a fish market to take home and fix for supper??

scramble


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm guessing the freshness of your super market shrimp is better, and they are definitely more expensive. Not sure if the variety is different, or just the freshness. The ones in the supermarket usually have more of a pink or reddish tint to them. 

The ones people are talking about here are sold in bait shops and are generally greyish in color and I wouldnt want to eat them. lol. They stink. Stinky seems to be good when catching fish.

I get mine at Joe Patties seafood for I think $2.59 a pound. They are right by the ones that are $6.99 a pound like the ones you would eat.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Any bait store that sells live shrimp will pull the dead ones off and put them in cups. They'll usually keep them out for a bit before freezing in case someone comes in asking for "fresh dead" shrimp. Much better than frozen.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Yep, the ones I get at Joe Patties are not frozen. They scoop them up out of the water with a colander. Not sure if that isbetter or worse bait than the ones that die at the bait shop and are then packaged for sale as dead shrimp.

I also pickup fresh mullet while Im there and use them for cut bait.


----------



## scramble (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. That's just what I needed to know. Me and a friend r going out tomorrow--it should be fun.

s


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

I always get my shrimp from Sextons fish market here in Destin, smallest they have. They are catching shrimp over here in Choctawhatchee bay now and i try to use those. There is a guy on Hwy 20 near the Boathouse in Valparaiso that has a shrimp boat and sells them periodically from his little store on the bayou there (He puts flags out on Hwy 20 when he does) I usually get a few pounds and freeze 5-6 eachin little sandwich baggies. But think fresh is better. If fishing for pompano, cut them into thumbnail size pieces to put on the hook, Redfish, use half or whole shrimp. Believe it has something to do with the smell that fresh shrimp put out vs stuff that has lost most of its odor from freezing. Peeled shrimp would put out more "smell".


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *choppedliver (4/30/2009)*Yep, the ones I get at Joe Patties are not frozen. They scoop them up out of the water with a colander. Not sure if that isbetter or worse bait than the ones that die at the bait shop and are then packaged for sale as dead shrimp.
> 
> I also pickup fresh mullet while Im there and use them for cut bait.


I think a lot of patties shrimp (except what's brought in by localbay shrimpers) has been quick dipped (frozen) and thawed in water. All the retailers do it. 

I get all my shrimp off one of the local boats, freshness is never a concern. I just call the boat the night before and place an order before they drag.


----------

